# Southern New Brunswick



## chops4864 (Dec 8, 2009)

You would think I would know where the edge of my own driveway is.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice pics. Post more when you get a chance


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Happens to the best of us......


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

What's that white stuff?


----------



## chops4864 (Dec 8, 2009)

We had 10 -12 inches dumped on us Nov. 23, and it was all gone in four days, gotta love fall lol.


----------

